# Weird looking chi



## alyssa (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, i was at Petsmart today just looking around, and i saw this lady with.. how do i put this nicely? a perculiar looking dog lol. it was scrony, long legs, long snout, both ears down, and bob tail, and his hair was really wirey and these huge eyes that looked as if they were going to pop out. I went up and asked if i could pet him, he was a pretty sweet dog so i asked what kind of dog was it. and she said he was a pure bred chihuahua and that he has champion lines.she even said she paid 3000$ for the thing! I didnt want to cause i fight so i just petted him and politely walked away but WOW. when i say this dog didnt look ANYTHING like a chihuahua it really didnt look anything like one! it even had wrinkles on its forehead! i wish i would have taken a picture. but then i got to thinking, she said he was AKC registered, is it possible to get a normal looking puppy and have it end up like that?
dont get me wrong, i used to have a pug and i can say that he was in fact so ugly he was cute lol if that makes any scense. but is it possible to go to a great breeder, and end up with a puppy that grows up being a funny looking chi?


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL, or is it possible to 'exaggerate' about your mutt's pedigree and price?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hehe Pauline you said what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe the owner was blind. lol


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

It could be a throwback. Read this true story I'm ashamed to admit as a breeder myself. Over 20 years ago I had a 'pedigree' border collie bitch and at the time my vet would not spay until she was over 2 years old so in the meantime my friend had a beautiful border collie dog and we decided to breed them. This went well and she produced 7 beautiful black and white puppies most of which were booked before birth because all the local people knew mum and dad well. The last couple were advertised and sold to 2 friends alls well you may think. Not so about a year later these two now grown up puppies came to visit, one was a lovely collie dog, the other can only be descibed as a large black and white alsation. I know for sure no other dog got to my bitch and all the other puppies were perfect examples of their breed so I can only presume that somewhere in my bitches or my friends dogs background there had been a naughty happening. I'm afraid I was too stunned and I might add too embarassed to say anything to this lady about what her dog looked like and if she had noticed she didn't say either. So if maybe she's reading this 20 years on I'm so sorry it wasn't my doing and I nearly kept that puppy myself because before it turned into an alsation it was the best in the litter. oops !!!!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Good, responsible breeding does not produce badly bred dogs that look nothing like a breed standard, so I think whoever sold that dog to the lady, was just in it for the money  ..... and he got away with it!!!! So sad!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He sounds like he was a very sweet pooch.

I bet his owner loves him very much.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ms_P said:


> He sounds like he was a very sweet pooch.
> 
> I bet his owner loves him very much.


My thought exactly!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive no doubt this person probably thinks their dog is adorable.
i do have my doubts as to whether she truly belives she has a pure bred chi or the lines she fed to you.
while it is indeed possible to have a throwback from a great breeding BUT, i dont think that is a throwback case i think its a case of a mixed breeding.
I myself have seen things happen that were not planned.
my grandfather had a litter of such, both parents were champions themselves from champion lines the mother 5lbs and the father 2.9lbs. complimented eachother beautifully and had a litter of 4, all the pups healthy and beautiful, but around 5 weeks you start to see how they are going to grow, of the 4 pups oly 1 was truly show prospect, 2 looked beautiful but 1 had a crooked tail and the other the head just wasnt quite domed enough...and number 4...well number 4 looked like an itty bitty german shepard, the stop was soft and unpronouced no dome and a long muzzle. she whent to a great home where she was loved 100% and a wonderfull pet, but she was sold pet/spay contract at PET price...THAT was a throwback...
for a breeding to throwback the puppy mentioned in the above post the breeder mustnt have done their genetic reaserch, the wirey coat and large eyes mabe, the long legs and longe muzzle are typical of none standard bred chis and the bobed tail could have been from an acident...but the wrinkles *shakes head*
either this lady was taken for a lot of money by a bad/back yard breeder OR she bought it from a pet store...either way, in alot of cases sometimes the defense of "champion bloodlines" and "$3000" makes them feel like they instead of being duped were instead the first to buy the "new and improved" version of the breed

hopefully she had him neutered and she wont be adding to the population of badly bred dogs and mutts sitting in shelters, and with hopes hes loved dearly despite his obviously none so kosher breeder...
in the end love is realy all that matters...

but for certain that little dog should NOT be bred from


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> He sounds like he was a very sweet pooch.
> 
> I bet his owner loves him very much.


He, he as we all should  ..... that's point of being a dog owner!! But that is not the point here. It's about people being irresponsible and stealing money from others who don't know much about the breed. I don't think that's fair at all!!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

I call it pure ignorence.. OR she might have been scammed and just really trying to ignore the fact? 

Well.. I feel for her if that is the case since I got scammed once too.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is is possible she was just pulling your leg? That kind of sounds like something my sister would do, but she's kind of crazy.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i had one lady come in to my store and tell me her very large very out of standard yorkie (he was almost 20 lbs, with a wirey coat and a completly off structure) was bought for $4000, is an pure bred AKC champion and she gets paid $1000 per breeding for a stud fee...
oh and that it would be cool to see what a Pom x yorkie would look like so shed stud her 20 lb yorkie to me for my 4.5 lb 4mth old Rosie for half price if she could get pick.

Unfortunatly she was DEAD serious...
some people are just that clueless...
and worse are those that wont listen to reason!
when i tried to explain how wrong her comments had been...she got angry, he must be good because she paid so much for him and i hadnt a clue what she was talking about. then she tried to tell me she was an AKC judge *sigh*

i didnt feel the desire to point out that as an AKC judge she should have noticed that my guys are long haired chis and look ABSOLUTLY NOTHING like pomeranians...

unfortunatly "i see stupid people" is an understatement in some of these cases!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it’s a scam…

Basically, it can happened even from world wide champions, I saw it by my self.
No one can have a guaranty that 2 champions will bring show class pupps.

But…the key here, is that every responsible breeder WILL SEE that the puppy is a pet and not even close to standard, and will ask a price for pet, not for show dog.
3000$ is a price for amazing show dog…definitely not a dog you describe here.

And I apologies if I sounds bichi, but I think the women who paid 3000$ for this dog is stupid…
Why to pay that much and not even look at Chihuahua standard?
I am sure at the age she got him, it was already clear that he is a pet.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh I don't doubt that there are people out there who really are that clueless, I know there are plenty of them....which is unfortunate for the sake of the dogs. And if this person was serious, then it's sad that they didn't do a little more research before making that kind of a purchase...


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That sucks! Sounds like she seriously got jipped!! But if she really loves him, no amount of money could be put on that.  So that is good, but shame shame on the breeder!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> And I apologies if I sounds bichi, but I think the women who paid 3000$ for this dog is stupid…


Isn't that a little mean? Calling someone stupid ... not everyone knows a lot about dogs and chihuahuas. Uneducated certainly doesn't mean stupid =/ Maybe she saw him and fell in love with him, that is not stupid.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Oh I don't doubt that there are people out there who really are that clueless, I know there are plenty of them....which is unfortunate for the sake of the dogs. And if this person was serious, then it's sad that they didn't do a little more research before making that kind of a purchase...


100%



> Isn't that a little mean? Calling someone stupid ... not everyone knows a lot about dogs and chihuahuas. Uneducated certainly doesn't mean stupid =/ Maybe she saw him and fell in love with him, that is not stupid.


 I have nothing against people that don’t understand on dogs and chis, and I will never call them stupied.
It’s just the fact that she paid that much for a dog that even doesn’t look like a chi…
I haven’t seen any pics, but from the description, it’s sounds horrible.

Lts say you are looking for a house to buy, and you feel in love with the house, that his max price should be 200 000$...but the owners ask 500 000$ for it.
Would you buy a house you will keep looking?
Same with the dog…
If the price of this puppy was 100-300$ I would say, ok…no problem.
But 3000$....hm…


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay so where is the line drawn between stupid and Not stupid? I didn't pay $3000 for my dogs, but I paid much more than $100 - $300. Just want to make sure I'm not stupid and I havent gone past that line.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Paying $3000 for a dog when you haven't done any research on it to see if that's a normal price is not smart at all in my opinion. I haven't even seen dogs for that price in my local paper ever  Even if I had that kind of money to spend on a dog I wouldn't just do it without knowing if I was getting ripped off.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Paying $3000 for a dog when you haven't done any research on it to see if that's a normal price is not smart at all in my opinion. I haven't even seen dogs for that price in my local paper ever  Even if I had that kind of money to spend on a dog I wouldn't just do it without knowing if I was getting ripped off.


Well yes Alisha! That would be my thinking. I paid nothing for Buford and $250 for Ernie.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Okay so where is the line drawn between stupid and Not stupid? I didn't pay $3000 for my dogs, but I paid much more than $100 - $300. Just want to make sure I'm not stupid and I havent gone past that line
> 
> 
> > In this case we have extreme example.
> ...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

now this may just be MY opinion...
im not even gonna bother trying to figure out where the "cost" line falls...
i am going to say this though.
in MY opinion, i dont care WHAT breed your purchasing, or if your getting a dog from a shelter adopting...
the FIRST thing you should be doing is REASERCH, generally even if your looking for a shelter mutt, you should still be reaserching breeds your interested in, how it will fit in your family, behavioural traits, general health issues, how certain breeds should look, what behaviours to expect in X breed mixed with X breed, ect...and in that reaserch, what to look for in a good breeder and average price of puppies!

for this woman to go out spend 3000 on a dog that looks nothing like the breed is supposed to and belive blah blah blah, OBVIOUSLY this person hasnt done her reaserch, THAT is what angers me the most.

if shed said "i adopted him from a shelter hes a chi mix(or we think hes chi ect)" then FINE 
but to be so adamant on her dog being purebred from champ bloodlines just to justify paying so much money for it is silly.
obviously whether meant well or not if shes telling the truth she didnt do her reaserch...
and while she didnt mean to be "taken" by an obviously unscrupulous breeder, she kind of walked into it by NOT doing her homework.

i offer a finder service through my store (i wont work with puppymills so i reaserch breeders visit ect and have a "breeder book" for customers to look through for responsible respecatble breeders.
before they can even LOOK at the book they have to prove to me they've given buying a puppy the reaserch and time it deserves!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well I'm not going to say anything about her or her decisions because basically, it's a story, told second hand, which may or may not have been exaggerated by one or even both parties (unintentionally) so why get so upset? I don't see the big deal. 

Besides, some people have so much money that it doesn't matter to them how much something is. Another thing I've noticed about people is that they like to exaggerate, and tell stories, to make themselves feel important or whatever. Another thing, perhaps she bought the puppy from champion lines before it was even born and then it turned out that way.

People in this thread are being way too critical and insulting to this poor person who may be neither stupid nor ignorant.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I think she KNEW she had a "so ugly it's cute dog" (probably adopted) and just liked telling the story! Maybe she was tired of people asking her his breed? LOL.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> I think she KNEW she had a "so ugly it's cute dog" (probably adopted) and just liked telling the story! Maybe she was tired of people asking her his breed? LOL.


That does seem like a good possibility. Sad fact is you can't trust what people tell you a lot of the time. :confused5:


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

Well said Krista. Thank you.


----------

